# Please help stop animal sales on e-bay!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

This is part of an email I received from an HRI member and it is frightening. We all need to write to the CEO's at e-bay and voice our opinions. Here it is:

Good Evening Everyone,

I received an email from Best Friends Network, an animal rescue social networking website. They are busy informing their members and the public about a move by eBay Classifieds to begin selling live animals including cats and dogs. I think you all understand how this practice allows the unsuspecting public to purchase animals from puppy mills and backyard breeders. There is a great very brief article explaining the ramifications of this move by eBay along with a link to a secure form that you can fill out and send to eBay executives.

I urge each of you to read the small article and to sign the letter, or draft your own. I'm doing it for all the Bella's and Abbie's and all of our former mill dogs. Please ask all your friends to do so as well. I intend to boycott eBay until they disband this practice, because until it affects their bottom line they won't do the right thing.

Here is the link: http://network.bestfriends.org/1675...e=delivra&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Celeb rities with paws&mid=713614555&ml=15706633


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow...this is so ridiculous. I really hope it doesn't happen!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I urge all of you to click on the link and send a protest letter to ebay. If each of us does it that will make quite a statement! This is an opportunity as "just one person" to make a difference!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I looked at ebay classifieds for months before I got Sophie. It does encourage back yard breeders, but it isn't like selling on Ebay. It's more like listing in your local paper, only on a bigger scale. You choose your location and it gives you pictures and local listings. I thought I wanted a yorkiepoo. I don't think it encourages puppy mills that much because you can see all dogs for sale from that particular person.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The problem is you could be easily be buying from a puppy broker who gets her puppies from puppy mills and you would never have a clue. 

The question is "do we want these poor breeder dogs being exploited for financial gain?"


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> I looked at ebay classifieds for months before I got Sophie. It does encourage back yard breeders, but it isn't like selling on Ebay. It's more like listing in your local paper, only on a bigger scale. You choose your location and it gives you pictures and local listings. I thought I wanted a yorkiepoo. I don't think it encourages puppy mills that much because you can see all dogs for sale from that particular person.


No reputable breeder would EVER sell puppies in the classifieds. NEVER EVER.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree! I was never going to buy from any classified ad. I was still trying to decide what breed I wanted. Actually, looking at these ads made me realize I wanted a purebreed dog from a reputable breeder, not one of these. Unfortunately, they need homes too. It is very sad that there are so many.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm really surprised ebay is doing this. I guess they figure since Craigslist doesn't allow it they can get an edge on the pet market


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This makes me hurl....... uke:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I sent my email response to ebay......have you? The animals NEED you.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I sent mine and posted in to my facebook page. This is awful! I just looked at the ads now. I feel so sorry for these dogs....


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

* 3* Havanese for $300 dollars. From Missouri of course. Makes me want to cry.

http://m.ebayclassifieds.com:80/2-male-and-1-female-havanese/v?adId=8355364


----------

